# Bottle needed cleaning



## bottlechaser62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey folks,
 I have 3 or 4 bottles that I would like to get cleaned. Is there anyone that would be interested in cleaning 4 master ink bottles? I am only asking if I could get them back in 4 to 6 weeks after sending out. The last and only bottle I sent out took about 3 months to get back. Please let me know rates if interested and I can post some pics as well. 

 Thanks,


----------

